# What's better? Covers or originals?



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Might as well start a thread that I'll never visit again myself. Perhaps I could re-title this the "let's start a fight over nothing" thread. :zzz:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

jroberts said:


> My answer is: "Whichever you enjoy the most."
> 
> Sorry, Milkman, if you interpret that as a personal insult. :tongue:



LMAO


You're a waste of time.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Depends on the song


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I think original covers are pretty good .....


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I firmly believe that in general the vast majority of everything is crap.

Taking that as a given, the vast majority of original songs are crap.

So, unless you realy think that your are part of that extremly small elite group,
cover songs you like and enjoy music for the pleasure it was ment to be.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

james on bass said:


> Might as well start a thread that I'll never visit again myself. Perhaps I could re-title this the "let's start a fight over nothing" thread. :zzz:



...i'm ready. who's up for it? c'mon, bring it on. i have a sterling reputation to uphold as an internet tough guy. why, just last night i beat...oh...look...a bunny rabbit...

-dh


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

it's funny the things people argue over....sometimes even when they're saying the same thing.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Well we seem to have no problems getting gigs, got a phone call for one today. (he he he, sorry couldn't resist trying to hijack this thread back the other direction)


----------



## martianrebel (Feb 7, 2006)

It all depends on what U wanna do.

martianrebel plays mostly covers (to have a fun time with friends, shaking their thing etc.) plus it's what the bar owners want you to do to keep people in the bar. We throw in 1 or 2 originals per set.

My other project, theDreamHunter, is all original. We don't get "bar gigs". But we are specific about the sound and vibe.

It just depends....


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

Good covers are more fun to play / hear than bad originals , but you have to start somewhere...
I think there's place for both .


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

Coustfan'01 said:


> Good covers are more fun to play / hear than bad originals , but you have to start somewhere...
> I think there's place for both .


Well put. Origionals that aren't good are a pain in the a$$.

I've seen some really painfully bad shows of origional material.

I've also seen bad cover bands.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

I think we can all agree that there are some terrible bands out of there, regardless of whether they're doing covers or original material.


----------

